# Coronavirus: 756 nuovi morti.



## admin (29 Marzo 2020)

Come comunicato dalla Protezione Civile, oggi 29 marzo i nuovi contagi da coronavirus sono 3815

I nuovi decessi sono 756. 

I guariti 13030, 646 in piu.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Marzo 2020)

*Sky TG24: 3815 positivi in più di ieri.*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sky TG24: 3815 positivi in più di ieri.*


Eh niente, alla faccia del calo sostanziale di cui parlava Pregliasco...


----------



## Kaw (29 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dalla Protezione Civile, oggi 29 marzo i nuovi contagi da coronavirus sono 3815
> 
> I nuovi decessi sono 756.
> 
> I guariti 13030, 646 in piu.


Attualmente positivi 73880, 3815 più di ieri, quindi in aumento.
Totale 97689, 5217 in più.


----------



## Wetter (29 Marzo 2020)

Totale nuovi contagi +5217 (-750 rispetto a ieri)
Nuovi Attualmente positivi: +3815


----------



## carlocarlo (29 Marzo 2020)

700 in meno.. il calo c'è stato

25k di tamponi fatti


----------



## Pamparulez2 (29 Marzo 2020)

Si migliora lentamente.. ma di questo passo avremo una valanga di morti prima di vedere la luce in fondo al tunnel.
Ragazzi oggi doveva esserci l inversione di tendenza... ma a me sembra sempre alta


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dalla Protezione Civile, oggi 29 marzo i nuovi contagi da coronavirus sono 3815
> 
> I nuovi decessi sono 756.
> 
> I guariti 13030, 646 in piu.



.


----------



## Albijol (29 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dalla Protezione Civile, oggi 29 marzo i nuovi contagi da coronavirus sono 3815
> 
> I nuovi decessi sono 756.
> 
> I guariti 13030, 646 in piu.



benino il dato dei nuovi contagiati 5217, mentre ieri era 5974


----------



## smallball (29 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eh niente, alla faccia del calo sostanziale di cui parlava Pregliasco...



Direi che non ci ha preso per nulla


----------



## Kaketto (29 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dalla Protezione Civile, oggi 29 marzo i nuovi contagi da coronavirus sono 3815
> 
> I nuovi decessi sono 756.
> 
> I guariti 13030, 646 in piu.



Questo virus lo prendiamo tutti. Chi vive vive, chi muore muore. Inutili sti bollettini giornalieri. I numeri caleranno quando il virus finirà di fare il suo corso. Incubazione non e' di 14 giorni e le misure restrittive stanno servendo a poco.


----------



## Kaw (29 Marzo 2020)

Sembra ci sia stato un calo delle terapie intensive, ma non sono sicuro di aver sentito bene...


----------



## goleador 70 (29 Marzo 2020)

Bene le terapie intensive 
Solo + 50 oggi


----------



## Marilson (29 Marzo 2020)

piu' tamponi rispetto a ieri, bene i numeri oggi. Lentamente ma si scende


----------



## Marilson (29 Marzo 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Sembra ci sia stato un calo delle terapie intensive, ma non sono sicuro di aver sentito bene...



c'e' anche una riduzione degli accessi in pronto soccorso


----------



## Baba (29 Marzo 2020)

Ammiro voi che da una decina di giorni continuate a vedere dei miglioramenti.


----------



## Kaketto (29 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dalla Protezione Civile, oggi 29 marzo i nuovi contagi da coronavirus sono 3815
> 
> I nuovi decessi sono 756.
> 
> I guariti 13030, 646 in piu.



Il chirurgo a sky: da venerdi in calo la percentuale morti e si e' dimezzato l'accesso alle terepie intensive.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dalla Protezione Civile, oggi 29 marzo i nuovi contagi da coronavirus sono 3815
> 
> I nuovi decessi sono 756.
> 
> I guariti 13030, 646 in piu.



*Parte dei dati della regione Emilia-Romagna NON pervenuti per le statistiche odierne*


----------



## Zenos (29 Marzo 2020)

750 contagi in meno. Forse il picco è stato superato...


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Marzo 2020)

Baba ha scritto:


> Ammiro voi che da una decina di giorni continuate a vedere dei miglioramenti.



Effettivamente sono giorni che si parla di "trend" in calo, eppure a me da profano i numeri mi sembrano stabili.


----------



## Wetter (29 Marzo 2020)

Terapie intensive che segnano un miglioramento netto:

12 +125 
13 +175 
14 +190 
15 +154 
16 +179 
17 +209 
18 +197 
19 +241 
20 +157 
21 +202 
22 +152 
23 +195 
24 +192 
25 + 93 
26 +123 
27 +120
28 +124
29 + 50

Anche i nuovi ricoveri sono ai minimi da 20gg,l'85% dei nuovi contagi sono in isolamento domiciliare quindi è molto probabile che siano in gran parte asintomatici,bene cosi.


----------



## Tobi (29 Marzo 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> 750 contagi in meno. Forse il picco è stato superato...



io guardo solo i nuovi positivi è quello il dato che bisogna seguire.


----------



## vota DC (29 Marzo 2020)

Ma assurdo ci siano così pochi guariti: dopo il secondo tampone consecutivo negativo ti aggiungono tra i guariti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Terapie intensive che segnano un miglioramento netto:
> 
> 12 +125
> 13 +175
> ...



Il dato delle T.I. attualmente secondo me deve molto alla saturazione delle stesse, molti pazienti sono in attesa di ricovero in intensiva o in attesa di trasferimento in altra regione perché dove si trovano non c'è più posto.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Marzo 2020)




----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Marzo 2020)

In Lombardia ne stiamo “uscendo”, i numeri salgono da altre parti però


----------



## milanhearts (29 Marzo 2020)

I tamponi effettuati sono stati UFFICIOSAMENTE *24.504* ma quelli dell'Emilia Romagna sono uguali a quelli di ieri, dove però sono segnati +736 positivi (quelli almeno sono stati contati). Nella giornata precedenti i tamponi in ER erano stati 5.193 dunque è ragionevole che anche oggi i tamponi effettuati siano stati *30.000*


----------



## Albijol (29 Marzo 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> piu' tamponi rispetto a ieri, bene i numeri oggi. Lentamente ma si scende



la mia fonte dice solo 24000 tamponi oggi


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Marzo 2020)

milanhearts ha scritto:


> I tamponi effettuati sono stati UFFICIOSAMENTE *24.504* ma quelli dell'Emilia Romagna sono uguali a quelli di ieri, dove però sono segnati +736 positivi (quelli almeno sono stati contati). Nella giornata precedenti i tamponi in ER erano stati 5.193 dunque è ragionevole che anche oggi i tamponi effettuati siano stati *30.000*



Non si può fare la statistica con i tamponi effettuati oggi e la segnalazione dei positivi, in molti casi ci vogliono almeno 4-5 giorni perché venga comunicato il risultato del tampone.


----------



## Wetter (29 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il dato delle T.I. attualmente secondo me deve molto alla saturazione delle stesse, molti pazienti sono in attesa di ricovero in intensiva o in attesa di trasferimento in altra regione perché dove si trovano non c'è più posto.



Falso,la saturazione della Terapia Intensiva riguarda solo certe zone (che comunque crescono giornalmente come numero),per il resto del territorio ci sono ancora posti posti disponibili.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Falso,la saturazione della Terapia Intensiva riguarda solo certe zone (che comunque crescono giornalmente come numero),per il resto del territorio ci sono ancora posti posti disponibili.



Ma falso cosa scusami? E' ovvio che ci si riferisce ai luoghi dove i posti sono esauriti o prossimi all'esaurimento, non è che se c'è posto in Sicilia un paziente che ha bisogno della T.I. situato in Liguria viene trasportato in un attimo, va considerata la trasportabilità del paziente, i mezzi disponibili ed altri fattori.


----------



## GP7 (29 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Effettivamente sono giorni che si parla di "trend" in calo, eppure a me da profano i numeri mi sembrano stabili.



L'incremento assoluto è una cosa, l'incremento percentuale è un'altra.
E il trend si valuta sul secondo perché va ad individuare quella che è il cambio di pendenza della curva che, ovviamente continua a crescere, ma cresce sempre con una velocità minore.


----------



## pinopalm (29 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dalla Protezione Civile, oggi 29 marzo i nuovi contagi da coronavirus sono 3815
> 
> I nuovi decessi sono 756.
> 
> I guariti 13030, 646 in piu.








Grafico aggiornato, commento al prossimo post.


----------



## Zenos (29 Marzo 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> io guardo solo i nuovi positivi è quello il dato che bisogna seguire.



Nuovi positivi 5217 contro i 5974 di ieri...sono 757 in meno.


----------



## Kaketto (29 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Terapie intensive che segnano un miglioramento netto:
> 
> 12 +125
> 13 +175
> ...



Ma e' ufficiale questo +50?
Solo l'emilia oggi segna +17


----------



## GP7 (29 Marzo 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Grafico aggiornato, commento al prossimo post.



E' un grafico rielaborato da te o si trova in rete?
Mi interesserebbe tenerlo monitorato.


----------



## Wetter (29 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma falso cosa scusami? E' ovvio che ci si riferisce ai luoghi dove i posti sono esauriti o prossimi all'esaurimento, non è che se c'è posto in Sicilia un paziente che ha bisogno della T.I. situato in Liguria viene trasportato in un attimo, va considerata la trasportabilità del paziente, i mezzi disponibili ed altri fattori.



Il dato delle Terapie Intensive ad oggi è il dato più affidabile che ci sia,ti fa capire se ci sono più o meno pazienti che hanno bisogno di cure.Quello che non ha senso è il dato sui nuovi contagi,visto che è strettamente dipendente dal numero di tamponi che si effettuano(sopratutto ora che hanno iniziato a fare i tamponi anche ai monosintomatici).
Riguardo la saturazione,come ti ho mostrato dal grafico,per ora è un pericolo scongiurato per due motivi: 
1) Le regioni sature possono trasferire i propri pazienti in regioni dove posti ce ne sono 
2) I decessi che avvengono giornalmente,purtroppo,liberano molti posti in T.I.


----------



## pinopalm (29 Marzo 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Grafico aggiornato, commento al prossimo post.



Oggi giornata essenzialmente stabile: 4,65 tamponi per positivo contro i 4,64 di ieri. Il dato giornaliero (non cumulativo) e' invece andato peggio: 4,70 di oggi contro i 5,93 di ieri. Puo' essere che il tutto sia un po' falsato dal fatto che mancano i dati dell' Emilia e Romagna. In ogni caso la curva si appiattisce (sembra quasi un "plateau") e ho volutamente ristretto la parte d'estrapolazione. Puo' darsi che quest'effetto sia dovuto al propagarsi dell'epidemia nelle altre regioni che prima erano indietro.


----------



## milanhearts (29 Marzo 2020)

Dai dati resi noti sul Corriere della Sera sì:

+ 50 terapie intensive (3.906 vs 3.856)
+ 710 ricoverati con sintomi (27.386 vs 26.676) 
+ 3055 isolamento domiciliare (42.588 vs 39.533)

50 + 710 + 3055 = 3815, cioè i nuovi positivi della giornata al netto di guariti e decessi. Mentre il totale di contagi delle ultime 24 ore 97.689 - 92.472 = + 5.217 (nelle 24 ore precedenti + 5974)

*N.B.: Messa così sembra un dato in miglioramento, speriamo solo che la gente messa in isolamento domiciliare sia così proprio perché sia asintomatica o con pochi sintomi e non per non appesantire ulteriormente gli ospedali...*


----------



## pinopalm (29 Marzo 2020)

GP7 ha scritto:


> E' un grafico rielaborato da te o si trova in rete?
> Mi interesserebbe tenerlo monitorato.



Non lo trovi in rete, perché' lo faccio io. Cerco per il possibile di postarlo ogni giorno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Marzo 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Oggi giornata essenzialmente stabile: 4,65 tamponi per positivo contro i 4,64 di ieri. Il dato giornaliero (non cumulativo) e' invece andato peggio: 4,70 di oggi contro i 5,93 di ieri. Puo' essere che il tutto sia un po' falsato dal fatto che mancano i dati dell' Emilia e Romagna. In ogni caso la curva si appiattisce (sembra quasi un "plateau") e ho volutamente ristretto la parte d'estrapolazione. Puo' darsi che quest'effetto sia dovuto al propagarsi dell'epidemia nelle altre regioni che prima erano indietro.



Quindi non avendo i dati dell'Emilia Romagna il grafico di oggi potrebbe essere sballato, giusto?


----------



## GP7 (29 Marzo 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Non lo trovi in rete, perché' lo faccio io. Cerco per il possibile di postarlo ogni giorno.



Ok, grazie.
Sto facendo qualcosa di simile anche io ma limitatamente alla Lombardia.


----------



## danjr (29 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In Lombardia ne stiamo “uscendo”, i numeri salgono da altre parti però



Infatti io leggerei i dati regione per regione, su questo hai perfettamente ragione essendoci focolai diversi


----------



## Wetter (29 Marzo 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Non lo trovi in rete, perché' lo faccio io. Cerco per il possibile di postarlo ogni giorno.



Domanda da ignorante in materia:
Non pensi che con l'inizio dei test anche sui monosintomatici e asintomatici il grafico in questione perda di significato?
Fino al 25-26 Marzo venivano effettuati test solo su chi aveva sintomi.


----------



## Tobi (29 Marzo 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Nuovi positivi 5217 contro i 5974 di ieri...sono 757 in meno.



Nono i nuovi positivi sono 3800 circa


----------



## pinopalm (29 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi non avendo i dati dell'Emilia Romagna il grafico di oggi potrebbe essere sballato, giusto?



Puo' darsi. Qualcuno ha fatto la stima che i tamponi in Emilia e Romagna siano ~3000. Oggi hanno fatto ~24000 tamponi, e quindi mancherebbero il ~13% dei dati, che in qualche modo imparerebbero il risultato finale.


----------



## Wetter (29 Marzo 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Nono i nuovi positivi sono 3800 circa



Quelli che dici tu sono i NUOVI ATTUALMENTE POSITIVI(al netto di decessi e guarigioni),i NUOVI POSITIVI sono 5200.
E' stato ripetuto 29495 volte.


----------



## Marilson (29 Marzo 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> la mia fonte dice solo 24000 tamponi oggi



oggi sono stati fatti 35447 tamponi. Quasi 2500 piu di ieri.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Marzo 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Puo' darsi. Qualcuno ha fatto la stima che i tamponi in Emilia e Romagna siano ~3000. Oggi hanno fatto ~24000 tamponi, e quindi mancherebbero il ~13% dei dati, che in qualche modo imparerebbero il risultato finale.



Ma sbaglio o i dati attuali indicano una discesa molto più lenta rispetto a quella prevista?


----------



## pinopalm (29 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Domanda da ignorante in materia:
> Non pensi che con l'inizio dei test anche sui monosintomatici e asintomatici il grafico in questione perda di significato?
> Fino al 25-26 Marzo venivano effettuati test solo su chi aveva sintomi.



Difficile da dire. L'ipotesi fatta e' che i tamponi si facciano su tutti, e quindi più ce ne sono e più affidabile e' il risultato.


----------



## Tobi (29 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Quelli che dici tu sono i NUOVI ATTUALMENTE POSITIVI(al netto di decessi e guarigioni),i NUOVI POSITIVI sono 5200.
> E' stato ripetuto 29495 volte.



Io seguo i nuovi attualmente positivi, non mi servono decessi e guarigioni


----------



## carlocarlo (29 Marzo 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Io seguo i nuovi attualmente positivi, non mi servono decessi e guarigioni



quindi se domani gli attualmente positivi sono 1000 in piu e ci sono 10k di decessi è una buona giorna?


----------



## Wetter (29 Marzo 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Io seguo i nuovi attualmente positivi, non mi servono decessi e guarigioni



Vabe mi arrendo,segui quello che vuoi.


----------



## pinopalm (29 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma sbaglio o i dati attuali indicano una discesa molto più lenta rispetto a quella prevista?



Non guardare tanto alle previsioni, ho volutamente ristretto la parte estrapolata perché non mi stanco di dire che e' solamente una maniera di dare un' indicazione, e lungi dall'essere la verità. Guardando solo i dati effettivi, sembra proprio che siamo in una fase quasi piatta. La curva verde che smussa l'andamento, continua pero' a indicare che il picco e' avvenuto lunedì. Vediamo se si conferma nel futuro.


----------



## pinopalm (29 Marzo 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> oggi sono stati fatti 35447 tamponi. Quasi 2500 piu di ieri.



Dal repository della Protezione Civile: 454030 tamponi totali oggi contro i 429526 di ieri. Quindi i nuovi tamponi sono 24504. Tu hai un fonte diversa?


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dalla Protezione Civile, oggi 29 marzo i nuovi contagi da coronavirus sono 3815
> 
> I nuovi decessi sono 756.
> 
> I guariti 13030, 646 in piu.



Io non capisco dove vediate dati positivi, qua i contagi sono pressapoco stabili, i decessi da una settimana sempre intorno ai 700. Qui l'incubazione non è 14 giorni, ma secondo me di più.


----------



## Albijol (29 Marzo 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> oggi sono stati fatti 35447 tamponi. Quasi 2500 piu di ieri.



quello è il dato di ieri, oggi 24504...ti do in privato la mia fonte


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Marzo 2020)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Questo virus lo prendiamo tutti. Chi vive vive, chi muore muore. Inutili sti bollettini giornalieri. I numeri caleranno quando il virus finirà di fare il suo corso. *Incubazione non e' di 14 giorni e le misure restrittive stanno servendo a poco*.



Stessa impressione mia.


----------



## Albijol (29 Marzo 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> quindi se domani gli attualmente positivi sono 1000 in piu e ci sono 10k di decessi è una buona giorna?



amen...il dato come lo pubblica la protezione civile è senza ogni logica...quando il dato dei nuovi contagi sara inferiore alla somma di morti e guariti...cosa dirà Borrelli? Ci sono stai MENO X CONTAGI??? Ridicoli


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco dove vediate dati positivi, qua i contagi sono pressapoco stabili, i decessi da una settimana sempre intorno ai 700. Qui l'incubazione non è 14 giorni, ma secondo me di più.



A questo punto è reale la voce che parlava di un periodo di incubazione fino a 27 giorni addirittura.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A questo punto è reale la voce che parlava di un periodo di incubazione fino a 27 giorni addirittura.



Inizio a crederlo pure io, non dico 27 giorni perchè non ho dati ne competenze a tal riguardo, ma siamo barricati da più di 14 giorni e non si vedono miglioramenti, anzi... O sta porcheria è nell'aria o non sono 14 giorni di incubazione.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Marzo 2020)

Si muore di più dove ci sono più casi, è ovvio.
Ingolfare il ssn porta a perdere più vite di quelle che si perderebbero fin quando gli equilibri reggono e il turn over tra i gialli della tabella (come lo chiamo volgarmente) regge senza forzature di alcun tipo.
In lombardia il conto è stato salatissimo per questo motivo.

Per dati circa mortalità quindi mi limiterei a guardare le regioni che hanno preso in tempo la pandemia e hanno potuto offrire le adeguate cure anche al 70enne di turno.
La lombardia , a mio modesto parere, non fa fede nè per i contagi, nè per la mortalità, nè per i tamponi e nemmeno per le guarigioni.
E' un fake totale dettato da una tempistica totalmente sbagliata nell'approccio all'emergenza.
Inviterei a guardare alla Lombardia solo per spiegare ciò che NON deve esser fatto anche perchè se ha pagato un conto simile la miglior sanità d'italia non oso immaginare cosa potrebbe accadere altrove.
Non mi fisserei nemmeno più di tanto su dati e previsioni perchè è ovvio che vi è una compensazione complessiva tra i dati tra regione e regione con numeri che sono diluiti.
Abbiamo fermato il Paese tardivamente ma lo abbiamo fermato praticamente fino all'impossibile, più di questo credo non si possa fare.
I numeri miglioreranno è ovvio, anche se prevedo un picco dilatato come finestra temporale, ma la vera sfida sarà cacciare il naso fuori di casa senza ricascarci.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Inizio a crederlo pure io, non dico 27 giorni perchè non ho dati ne competenze a tal riguardo, ma siamo barricati da più di 14 giorni e non si vedono miglioramenti, anzi... O sta porcheria è nell'aria o non sono 14 giorni di incubazione.



I miglioramenti si vedranno più avanti, io credo che le attuali misure siano state prese per evitare la catastrofe totale e limitare i contagi, per il resto bisognerà solo attendere purtroppo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *I miglioramenti si vedranno più avanti*, io credo che le attuali misure siano state prese per evitare la catastrofe totale e limitare i contagi, per il resto bisognerà solo attendere purtroppo.



Appunto, quindi non sono 14 giorni di incubazione oppure è nell'aria, una di queste 2 cose, non so se mi sfugga qualcosa ma mi sembra abbastanza logico.


----------



## Wetter (29 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si muore di più dove ci sono più casi, è ovvio.
> Ingolfare il ssn porta a perdere più vite di quelle che si perderebbero fin quando gli equilibri reggono e il turn over tra i gialli della tabella (come lo chiamo volgarmente) regge senza forzature di alcun tipo.
> In lombardia il conto è stato salatissimo per questo motivo.
> 
> ...



Ottimo intervento,la penso esattamente come te.
E' impossibile pensare di assistere ad un picco della pandemia e poi subito una ricaduta perchè i dati che inglobiamo insieme provengono da regioni diverse che hanno "subito" il virus in momenti diversi.E' probabile che assisteremo ad un calo al Nord compensato però da un andamento stabile di crescita(Fortunatamente i focolai indisturbati del Nord sono scongiurati a sto punto) al centro sud per qualche giorno,poi inizierà il calo anche al centro sud.


----------



## pinopalm (29 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A questo punto è reale la voce che parlava di un periodo di incubazione fino a 27 giorni addirittura.



Io propenderei per l' ipotesi che stiano arrivando i nuovi contagi delle regioni in cui prima l'epidemia non si era diffusa. Quindi l'aumento in queste regioni compenserebbe il calo nelle altre in cui l'epidemia e' arrivata prima. Il repository della Protezione Civile ha i dati regione per regione, ma io purtroppo non ho il tempo per fare l'analisi dettagliata dell'andamento regione per regione.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si muore di più dove ci sono più casi, è ovvio.
> Ingolfare il ssn porta a perdere più vite di quelle che si perderebbero fin quando gli equilibri reggono e il turn over tra i gialli della tabella (come lo chiamo volgarmente) regge senza forzature di alcun tipo.
> In lombardia il conto è stato salatissimo per questo motivo.
> 
> ...



Corretto.

Gran parte delle considerazioni che vengono fatte, ancorché ammirevoli, sono purtroppo minate alla base da vizi non completamente quantificabili. Basta un mutamento di strategia o un impiccio burocratico a modificare la reazione del SSN e alterare i dati. Le curve che stiamo osservando sono distorte e applicate grossolanamente su regioni di territorio che stanno reagendo in maniere completamente differenti le une dalle altre. Possiamo prendere i dati sono indicativamente, e con maggiore località possibile (ma non troppo).


----------



## sunburn (29 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco dove vediate dati positivi, qua i contagi sono pressapoco stabili, i decessi da una settimana sempre intorno ai 700. Qui l'incubazione non è 14 giorni, ma secondo me di più.


Devi guardare l’incremento percentuale dei nuovi casi. Per diversi giorni si è registrato tra il +14% e il +20%, settimana scorsa tra il +7,4% e il +8,3%, ieri +6,8% e oggi +5,6%. Toccando tutto il toccabile, sembrerebbe che siamo in frenata e ci stiamo avvicinando al famoso picco. A quel punto, non è che passeremo a 0 nuovi casi nel giro di due giorni: da Xmila casi per qualche giorno avremo Xmila meno 500 casi, poi Xmila meno mille e via dicendo. Quindi, dal raggiungimento del picco in poi, per qualche settimana avremo comunque un aumento giornaliero di nuovi casi nell’ordine delle migliaia in valore assoluto, ma la situazione diventerà via via sempre più gestibile.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Ottimo intervento,la penso esattamente come te.
> E' impossibile pensare di assistere ad un picco della pandemia e poi subito una ricaduta perchè i dati che inglobiamo insieme provengono da regioni diverse che hanno "subito" il virus in momenti diversi.E' probabile che assisteremo ad un calo al Nord compensato però da un andamento stabile di crescita(Fortunatamente i focolai indisturbati del Nord sono scongiurati a sto punto) al centro sud per qualche giorno,poi inizierà il calo anche al centro sud.



Esatto, proprio per questo parlo di picco 'dilatato nel tempo'.
Siamo come su una collina, inizierà la discesa ma non a brevissimo.
Con la speranza che al centro e al sud si remi tutti dalla stessa parte.
Alla fine di questa storia tireremo le somme e faremo dei bilanci : il virus è aggressivo ma un conto è giocarsela a casa da soli e ben altra cosa è poter usufruire di un posto letto, di cure, di ossigeno e di essere intubati.
Cosa vuoi fare a casa con la tachipirina??


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Corretto.
> 
> Gran parte delle considerazioni che vengono fatte, ancorché ammirevoli, sono purtroppo minate alla base da vizi non completamente quantificabili. Basta un mutamento di strategia o un impiccio burocratico a modificare la reazione del SSN e alterare i dati. Le curve che stiamo osservando sono distorte e applicate grossolanamente su regioni di territorio che stanno reagendo in maniere completamente differenti le une dalle altre. Possiamo prendere i dati sono indicativamente, e con maggiore località possibile (ma non troppo).



Assolutamente non volevo addossare colpe, i bilanci li faremo alla fine come saranno fatti ai livelli alti e da chi di dovere.
Volevo solo far notare cosa può comportare dare a questa bestia due settimane di vantaggio.
Dico due settimane ma in realtà non so di quale vantaggio abbia goduto.

Mi fa rabbia solo una cosa, e non me la tengo ma la sputo fuori : per come abbiamo affrontato l'emergenza, per come abbiamo brancolato nel buio e per tutte le difficoltà oggettive e soggettive sembra che questo virus sia nato da noi, quando in teoria ci sarebbe stato un altro paese che prima di noi ha affrontato l'emergenza.
Ma una diamine di informazione non avremmo dovuto averla???


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si muore di più dove ci sono più casi, è ovvio.
> Ingolfare il ssn porta a perdere più vite di quelle che si perderebbero fin quando gli equilibri reggono e il turn over tra i gialli della tabella (come lo chiamo volgarmente) regge senza forzature di alcun tipo.
> In lombardia il conto è stato salatissimo per questo motivo.
> 
> ...





Wetter ha scritto:


> Ottimo intervento,la penso esattamente come te.
> E' impossibile pensare di assistere ad un picco della pandemia e poi subito una ricaduta perchè i dati che inglobiamo insieme provengono da regioni diverse che hanno "subito" il virus in momenti diversi.E' probabile che assisteremo ad un calo al Nord compensato però da un andamento stabile di crescita(Fortunatamente i focolai indisturbati del Nord sono scongiurati a sto punto) al centro sud per qualche giorno,poi inizierà il calo anche al centro sud.



Credo che la definizione di "picco dilatato" sia quella giusta, quoto tutte le vostre considerazioni. Certo oggi non è avvenuto quel calo sensibile che pronosticava Pregliasco, ma questo l'avevo scritto già due giorni fa, era chiaro che non ci sarebbe stato oggi.


----------



## Konrad (29 Marzo 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Devi guardare l’incremento percentuale dei nuovi casi. Per diversi giorni si è registrato tra il +14% e il +20%, settimana scorsa tra il +7,4% e il +8,3%, ieri +6,8% e oggi +5,6%. Toccando tutto il toccabile, sembrerebbe che siamo in frenata e ci stiamo avvicinando al famoso picco. A quel punto, non è che passeremo a 0 nuovi casi nel giro di due giorni: da Xmila casi per qualche giorno avremo Xmila meno 500 casi, poi Xmila meno mille e via dicendo. Quindi, dal raggiungimento del picco in poi, per qualche settimana avremo comunque un aumento giornaliero di nuovi casi nell’ordine delle migliaia in valore assoluto, ma la situazione diventerà via via sempre più gestibile.



Ragionamento che non fa una grinza e in effetti la situazione migliorerà molto gradualmente. Il picco non si avrà prima della metà di Aprile e la settimana entrante sarà decisiva per capire dove andremo. Perchè è quella che realmente avrà i numeri da nuove misure di quarantena. 
L'anno scolastico è praticamente finito. La normalità, se andrà tutto bene, si riavrà con giugno...ma occhio che non vorrà dire che avremo vinto


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Marzo 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Devi guardare l’incremento percentuale dei nuovi casi. Per diversi giorni si è registrato tra il +14% e il +20%, settimana scorsa tra il +7,4% e il +8,3%, ieri +6,8% e oggi +5,6%. Toccando tutto il toccabile, sembrerebbe che siamo in frenata e ci stiamo avvicinando al famoso picco. A quel punto, non è che passeremo a 0 nuovi casi nel giro di due giorni: da Xmila casi per qualche giorno avremo Xmila meno 500 casi, poi Xmila meno mille e via dicendo. Quindi, dal raggiungimento del picco in poi, per qualche settimana avremo comunque un aumento giornaliero di nuovi casi nell’ordine delle migliaia in valore assoluto, ma la situazione diventerà via via sempre più gestibile.



Grazie della spiegazione in percentuali, mi limitavo a guardare i numeri dei casi e dei decessi, che ahimè son sempre troppi.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Marzo 2020)

Non dimentichiamo anche che fino a pochi giorni fa le fabbriche erano quasi tutte aperte con relativi spostamenti nei mezzi pubblici, quindi mi pare ovvio che il calo sensibile non ci sia ancora


----------



## Andris (29 Marzo 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Non dimentichiamo anche che fino a pochi giorni fa le fabbriche erano quasi tutte aperte con relativi spostamenti nei mezzi pubblici, quindi mi pare ovvio che il calo sensibile non ci sia ancora



dal 15 ci sono misure draconiane in tutta Italia,quindi sono già due settimane piene passate.
a giorni dovrebbe vedersi la luce in fondo al tunnel per logica,altrimenti qualcosa sarà andato storto.


----------



## vota DC (29 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> dal 15 ci sono misure draconiane in tutta Italia,quindi sono già due settimane piene passate.
> a giorni dovrebbe vedersi la luce in fondo al tunnel per logica,altrimenti qualcosa sarà andato storto.


Infatti con tutti i positivi o con sintomi lievi che ci sono i nuovi infetti dovrebbero essere inferiori di molto alla somma di deceduti e guariti. Però ci sono realtà come la Basilicata dove lo 0,5% riesce a guarire....nemmeno si prendono il disturbo si fare i tamponi si controllo dopo il contagio per verificare se sono ancora infetti!


----------



## fabri47 (29 Marzo 2020)

Grande Giletti ora su La7, che sta dicendo chiaramente che i cinesi hanno nascosto tutto. Bravo!


----------



## Andris (29 Marzo 2020)

da Giletti stanno ospitando una giornalista locale della val seriana che si è esposta.
il fatto che queste notizie (non è la prima che leggo) escano solo sulla stampa locale dà l'impressione di una regia di censura,non a caso molte direzioni sanitarie ospedaliere stanno vietando ai dipendenti di rilasciare dichiarazioni in varie regioni italiane.
la grande stampa fa ogni giorno servizi facendo credere che nessuno venga abbandonato

prima hanno intervistato una famiglia che ha perso un papà perchè mancava la bombola di ossigeno fino a 40 km in giro alla loro residenza.
quindi non sono solo i dispositivi di protezione individuale il problema,mancano le bombole di ossigeno.
questo è veramente inaccettabile
adesso farlo rientrare nei morti covid19 ok,ma è più un omicidio colposo questo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Falso,la saturazione della Terapia Intensiva riguarda solo certe zone (che comunque crescono giornalmente come numero),per il resto del territorio ci sono ancora posti posti disponibili.



qui la dividono per regione e non per città. per esempio a parma sono sature main emilia romagna no.
ad ogni modo seuno ha bisogno di terapia e non c'è, muore quindi va nel conto dei morti. 

i numeri sono in miglioramento, come è logico che sia ormai avendo chiuso le aziende da 1 settimana.

la prossima sarà ottima, spero


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma sbaglio o i dati attuali indicano una discesa molto più lenta rispetto a quella prevista?



se prima beccavano 1 positivo su 20ed adesso hanno il tempo di beccarne 1 su 10 i dati sembrano uguali ma in realtà è molto meglio. e potrebbe essere anche il contrario è...

i dati dei morti, dei contagiati, delle terapie e quel che dicono gli esperti, messi tutti insieme, per me sono buoni...


----------



## Andris (29 Marzo 2020)

questo pregliasco non ammette mai un errore,roba da DDR
giletti cerca di capire cosa sia avvenuto nella val seriana e lui parla del volo cinese su scalo tedesco,per poi mischiarsi con l'influenza stagionale.
il problema non è da dove è nato,ma cosa si è fatto

il problema di giletti è che mischia gente seria e giullari,cosa c'entra briatore ora con i discorsi seri.
già in studio c'è una gallina che non sa quel che dice


----------



## fabri47 (29 Marzo 2020)

Giletti l'unico, finora, a non chinarsi al fatto che "alle altre nazioni hanno fatto peggio" e stasera sta tirando bordate a destra e manca a governo e ospedali che non hanno agito come dovevano. Bravo!


----------



## fabri47 (29 Marzo 2020)

*Giletti a Pregliasco: "Ma è possibile che in Italia non ci sia un piano pandemico?".*


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Inizio a crederlo pure io, non dico 27 giorni perchè non ho dati ne competenze a tal riguardo, ma siamo barricati da più di 14 giorni e non si vedono miglioramenti, anzi... O sta porcheria è nell'aria o non sono 14 giorni di incubazione.



ragazzi le aziende sono chiuse da 7 giorni soltanto, e un infetto che lo ha contratto venerdì scorso torna a casa ed infetta i coinquilini. quindi il miglioramento sarà lento ma c'è. l'incubazione è massimo 10 giorni detto da tutti. fidiamoci dei medici di tutto il mondo


----------



## Andris (29 Marzo 2020)

nello stesso momento vauro,moretti del pd,briatore,minzolini
non ce la posso fare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> questo pregliasco non ammette mai un errore,roba da DDR
> giletti cerca di capire cosa sia avvenuto nella val seriana e lui parla del volo cinese su scalo tedesco,per poi mischiarsi con l'influenza stagionale.
> il problema non è da dove è nato,ma cosa si è fatto



Questo Pregliasco comincia davvero a stancare. Oltre ad apparire in ogni canale ad ogni ora del giorno, non sa più che pesci pigliare raccontando o promettendo cose diverse ogni volta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si muore di più dove ci sono più casi, è ovvio.
> Ingolfare il ssn porta a perdere più vite di quelle che si perderebbero fin quando gli equilibri reggono e il turn over tra i gialli della tabella (come lo chiamo volgarmente) regge senza forzature di alcun tipo.
> In lombardia il conto è stato salatissimo per questo motivo.
> 
> ...




trasporti pubblici, parafarmacie, banche, assicurazioni... 1000 negozi per fare la spesa... c'è aperta ancora troppa roba a mio parere. 
sarebbero indispensabili solo le farmacie ed i supermercati.. secondo me


----------



## fabri47 (29 Marzo 2020)

*Giletti: "In europa o si collabora o sennò salta tutto".*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Marzo 2020)

Giletti scatenatissimo stasera.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Marzo 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ragazzi le aziende sono chiuse da 7 giorni soltanto, e un infetto che lo ha contratto venerdì scorso torna a casa ed infetta i coinquilini. quindi il miglioramento sarà lento ma c'è. l'incubazione è massimo 10 giorni detto da tutti. fidiamoci dei medici di tutto il mondo



Questo è vero, però i luoghi di aggregazione sono chiusi da molto più tempo, dei risultati dovrebbero vedersi. Come ha detto un altro utente però le percentuali di contagio diminuiscono sempre di più, ed io non avevo mai ragionato in termini percentuali, ma solo su meri numeri dei contagi. Devo dire che il calo c'è stato, lento ma c'è. Incrociamo tutto e vediamo che succede, come riportato da altri i mezzi pubblici sono pur sempre pieni quindi forse con le fabbriche chiuse si dovrebbe vedere qualcosa tra 7-10 giorni. Possiamo solo sperare


----------



## fabri47 (29 Marzo 2020)

*Briatore da Giletti: "Perchè mandare soldi ai sindaci. Bisogna darli alle famiglie con il telefonino".*


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Briatore da Giletti: "Perchè mandare soldi ai sindaci. Bisogna darli alle famiglie con il telefonino".*


Con il telefonino?


----------



## Andris (29 Marzo 2020)

non ci credo,vauro che si mette a far polemica con l'evasione fiscale di briatore
parlate di cose che servono.
briatore che gli dice sia stato assolto e lui risponde di non parlare di lui,ridicolo è andato fino in studio a dire questo ?
torni a fare le vignette


----------



## fabri47 (29 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Con il telefonino?


Si con un app intendeva a quanto pare.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Marzo 2020)

Ridicolo Vauro, che mette in mezzo l'evasione fiscale per controbattere alle cose sacrosante dette da Briatore. Giletti, con la sua professionalità imparziale lo rimprovera e dice "lasciamo stare le cose personali". Il giornalismo, quello vero  .


----------



## fabri47 (29 Marzo 2020)

*Ancora Giletti super: "Ci sono arrivati aiuti dalla Cina, dalla Russia, da Cuba, ma nessuno dall'Europa".*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ancora Giletti super: "Ci sono arrivati aiuti dalla Cina, dalla Russia, da Cuba, ma nessuno dall'Europa".*


Giletti sta dando lezioni di giornalismo vero stasera!


----------



## Andris (29 Marzo 2020)

quanta pubblicità fa cairo ?
ogni 15 minuti neanche,è difficile seguire il programma

giletti e moretti che si danno del lei in studio,i nuovi d'amico e buffon.

neanche quotata la difesa europeista della moretti dopo i consigli per gli acquisti. 
già vedevo la testa fare no mentre briatore parlava.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> quanta pubblicità fa cairo ?
> ogni 15 minuti neanche,è difficile seguire il programma
> 
> giletti e moretti che si danno del lei in studio,i nuovi d'amico e buffon.
> ...



.


----------



## Andris (29 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Giletti sta dando lezioni di giornalismo vero stasera!



se la fa sotto quando sente puzza di rogne,ora briatore parla di nuovo di querela al governo 

gli toglie l'audio stile boldrini al m5s


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Questo è vero, però i luoghi di aggregazione sono chiusi da molto più tempo, dei risultati dovrebbero vedersi. Come ha detto un altro utente però le percentuali di contagio diminuiscono sempre di più, ed io non avevo mai ragionato in termini percentuali, ma solo su meri numeri dei contagi. Devo dire che il calo c'è stato, lento ma c'è. Incrociamo tutto e vediamo che succede, come riportato da altri i mezzi pubblici sono pur sempre pieni quindi forse con le fabbriche chiuse si dovrebbe vedere qualcosa tra 7-10 giorni. Possiamo solo sperare



se non avessimo chiuso i luoghi di ritrovo saremmo messi 10 volte peggio... il fatto di chiudere a poco a poco non consente di vedere un miglioramento repentino. questo è come la vedo io.
le fabbriche sono un veicolo incredibile.. io lavoro in una grande azienda e ho visto come la gente non rispetta minimamente le indicazioni sul posto di lavoro. dove ci sono fabbriche ci sono contagi, dimostrato anche da certi grafici.....

le percentuali, si. con la cina facevano spesso vedere la curva logaritmica (che ha lo stesso andamento). il senso è quello. da noi nemmeno sono in grado di presentare dei dati decenti... la protezione civile presenta i nuovi contagiati, dato assurdo e senza senso che tra giorni diventerà negativo (ahahahaha).

comunque quandoin cina sono andati sul 5%, era praticamente finita. qua al nord abbiamo anche i dati "sporcati" dal centro e sud. io sono eccessivamente ottimista forse ma per me ormai si sta migliorando e lastrada è quella buona


----------



## Andris (29 Marzo 2020)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Marzo 2020)

Spegnete questi programmi e tutti i maledetti social. 
Guardatevi dei film, delle serie Tv, giocate con i videogiochi da soli o con i vostri figli, fate cose manuali.

Dopo averla imprigionata, vogliono rincitrullire la gente che poveretta non ha altre alternative che stare appresso a tutti questi mentecatti. E ci metto anche i falsi esperti o professoroni, oltre ai politici.


----------



## Andris (29 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Spegnete questi programmi e tutti i maledetti social.
> Guardatevi dei film, delle serie Tv, giocate con i videogiochi da soli o con i vostri figli, fate cose manuali.
> 
> Dopo averla imprigionata, vogliono rincitrullire la gente.



giletti parla dell'attualità di cui discutiamo qui,solo che fa un mix che non permette di approfondire bene e certi ospiti sono rivedibli.

fazio non lo guarderò mai


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> giletti parla dell'attualità di cui discutiamo qui,solo che fa un mix che non permette di approfondire bene e certi ospiti sono rivedibli.



Giletti a me piace molto quando fa informazione seria, uno dei pochi, era un discorso generale 
Però la situazione in TV e, soprattutto nei social, sta veramente degenerando.

Si stanno approfittando della noia.


----------



## Andris (30 Marzo 2020)

assurdo quello che sta dicendo il commissario straordinario alla sanità calabrese.

le norme del governo e della protezione civile davano potere solo alle giunte regionali,siccome Molise e Calabria sono commissariati non possono agire per un errore di scrittura del provvedimento

200 lavoratori medico-sanitari di Reggio sono abbandonati


----------



## Marilson (30 Marzo 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> quello è il dato di ieri, oggi 24504...ti do in privato la mia fonte



grazie dopo do un'occhiata, io ho preso da repubblica che presumo prenda da protezione civile ma non sono andato a controllare sul loro sito sinceramente


----------

